# The state of the hobby



## Nils (Apr 18, 2007)

It has been a while since I last posted on here, came as a shock even to me when I logged on to see that it has actually been ten years Life takes us in different directions sometimes not always of our own choosing. 

Over the years I have checked on here and other places regularly, to see what's new in the hobby, who's still around from the old days, what is happening with the antis and new legislation. Each time I found myself getting depressed that the same old things that I railed and cried and fought and got involved about are still the same. From a casual look it can look like the hobby is still full of fads and people who care more about the next buck than the welfare of the animals they bred. The same old arguments and in fighting, I'd crawl back under my rock and get on with life with a sense of loss, lost opportunities to make a difference, lost hope for a vibrant thriving healthy hobby, lost friends, lost fight...

Yer I know, I feel old! Didn't come back for a while... 

And then just these last few days, heard Donny was on, so thought I'd just have a quick look and see who was still alive! One link led to another, a thread pointed to something else, a search found the next website and for the first time in years, hope! 

The hobby is still full of amazing people, young generation coming on who love and care for their animals and want to learn and discover more, spread the knowledge, improve and conserve, protect and expand the hobby. There always were, that never changed. 

And there right behind this amazing diverse community of people bound by the love of our hobby, is a strong organisation in the FBH, taking action, making a difference, and achieving results. All those hopes, dreams, expectations seem a possibility, reality. 

The different pet associations coming together for a united front, the Good Practice Guidelines, the National Centre For Reptile welfare, the FBH and societies taking a stand against bad breeding, the busy, buzzing show at the weekend.... and the strength and dedication of a small group of people who have stuck it out throughout all the setbacks, abuse, attacks and are now making a real difference, just as those of us as old as me who saw the start of it all dreamed and hoped and prayed they could... can't leave this post without mentioning that grumpy old git Chris of course without who's single minded stubborn pigheaded obsessive dedication none of this would have been possible. And despite all his faults (of which there are many!), I am proud to have had the pleasure of having known him as a friend. 

Long may it all continue, this beautiful wonderful amazing hobby and community. 

I'll go and crawl back under my rock again now, much to the relief of anyone around who knows or remembers me, but with a smile on my face.

Nils


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

No need to crawl back under your rock - come out into the light.

The hobby has changed and as you rightly stated - some really positive strides have been made. 

Why not stick around and help drive some of the more positive aspects of the hobby and help banish the negative?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah welcome back !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Nils said:


> It has been a while since I last posted on here, came as a shock even to me when I logged on to see that it has actually been ten years Life takes us in different directions sometimes not always of our own choosing.
> 
> Over the years I have checked on here and other places regularly, to see what's new in the hobby, who's still around from the old days, what is happening with the antis and new legislation. Each time I found myself getting depressed that the same old things that I railed and cried and fought and got involved about are still the same. From a casual look it can look like the hobby is still full of fads and people who care more about the next buck than the welfare of the animals they bred. The same old arguments and in fighting, I'd crawl back under my rock and get on with life with a sense of loss, lost opportunities to make a difference, lost hope for a vibrant thriving healthy hobby, lost friends, lost fight...
> 
> ...


Wow, everything you've written is how I've felt for ages also. Respect : victory:

It's hard to come back and post as before after seeing years of fighting and point scoring on forums.

I have found it hard to forgive the lack of unity, hard to post.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Nils said:


> It has been a while since I last posted on here, came as a shock even to me when I logged on to see that it has actually been ten years Life takes us in different directions sometimes not always of our own choosing.
> 
> Over the years I have checked on here and other places regularly, to see what's new in the hobby, who's still around from the old days, what is happening with the antis and new legislation. Each time I found myself getting depressed that the same old things that I railed and cried and fought and got involved about are still the same. From a casual look it can look like the hobby is still full of fads and people who care more about the next buck than the welfare of the animals they bred. The same old arguments and in fighting, I'd crawl back under my rock and get on with life with a sense of loss, lost opportunities to make a difference, lost hope for a vibrant thriving healthy hobby, lost friends, lost fight...
> 
> ...


The hobby still has many massive issues, but there definitely has been a change in direction to improve things.
To see that in its fullest, if you're available, check out the AHH Event at Drayton Manor in April. Its a 2 day workshop/conference event that brings together hobbyists, academics and zoos to discuss improving husbandry standards etc. Last years was brilliant, this one will be even better.



Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> No need to crawl back under your rock - come out into the light.
> 
> The hobby has changed and as you rightly stated - some really positive strides have been made.
> 
> Why not stick around and help drive some of the more positive aspects of the hobby and help banish the negative?


Which reminds me, are you going again Fraser?



Pete Q said:


> Wow, everything you've written is how I've felt for ages also. Respect : victory:
> 
> It's hard to come back and post as before after seeing years of fighting and point scoring on forums.
> 
> I have found it hard to forgive the lack of unity, hard to post.


Bloody hell, Pete, been a while since I've seen your face around. how are you?


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

More than likely, I really enjoyed the last event and since I am not scheduled to speak at the next one - I can relax. 



Tarron said:


> Which reminds me, are you going again Fraser?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Pete Q said:


> Wow, everything you've written is how I've felt for ages also. Respect : victory:
> 
> It's hard to come back and post as before after seeing years of fighting and point scoring on forums.
> 
> I have found it hard to forgive the lack of unity, hard to post.




Nice to see you back as well !!

Stick around... if only to impart some knowledge and advice !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> More than likely, I really enjoyed the last event and since I am not scheduled to speak at the next one - I can relax.


Good stuff, I'll be 5 days back from California, so probably feeling crap, but it will be well worth it again.
I'll have a word with Ricky, see if they will let you on a podium again haha


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Tarron said:


> Bloody hell, Pete, been a while since I've seen your face around. how are you?


Hi Tarron, I still look around every now and then, hope your well.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Zincubus said:


> Nice to see you back as well !!
> 
> Stick around... if only to impart some knowledge and advice !!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll pop in every now and then to see What's happening and to see if I can help.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I am more than happy to attend and not give a presentation. 

I was quite critical of my last presentation - not least the fact I let the conversation around confiscated animals curtail what I actually wanted to say about my own work in South Africa. 



Tarron said:


> Good stuff, I'll be 5 days back from California, so probably feeling crap, but it will be well worth it again.
> I'll have a word with Ricky, see if they will let you on a podium again haha


----------

